

Ask HN: Do you own physical silver or gold?  - johnnyg

Have any HNers taken a portion of their dollars and converted them into hard metals? How much, why so and do you hope to convert back one day?
======
brk
A little bit, yes.

I'm also heavily invested in brass, which will be more valuable should any
kind of domestic situation occur that requires physical gold or silver be used
in place of cash.

~~~
johnnyg
Can you break down your case for brass? The zerohedge folks don't tend to
speak on it...

~~~
brk
brass == ammunition.

When Y2K was rolling around, some of my tinfoil hat coworkers would talk
openly about all the supplies they had stocked up. They asked me what I had
stockpiled. "Only brass, mostly 5,56. But, thanks for letting me know where I
can come and get perishable goods if needed."

I'm all for diversification, and do truthfully have some investments in
precious metals, but not for some end-of-days kind of scenario.

------
phyllotaxis
Yes. The quantity isn't important, but the premise underlying the decision is.
[http://mises.org/daily/5051/Inflation-and-the-Value-of-
Gold-...](http://mises.org/daily/5051/Inflation-and-the-Value-of-Gold-
Explained)

